# Why is betta water blue at petsmart?



## khachdatinh

I went to petsmart buying some frozen food. I saw a man brought out a box with about 20 bettas in their individual cups. The thing is the water in those cups is blue in color. What substances did they put in?


----------



## Andy_Dufresne

They are called Betta Buddies, its just a water conditioner thats good for the fish.

Nick


----------



## Guest

its typically a chemical that slows down the fishes system, keeping it from creating much waste. used for shipping, long term i wouldnt say it was good for the fish


----------



## gemjunkie

uh because someone in the petsmart fish department sucks? They shouldn't have been left like that.


----------



## Lexus

It might also be Quick Cure. When I worked in pets at Wal-Mart I used to put some in there every time I did a water change.


----------



## PoptartShop

It's from the dechlorinator they use.


----------



## neilfishguy

declor should not turn the water blue....they are probbably using that blue stuff in the porta pottys....(i hate walmart)


----------



## darkfalz

Meth blue.


----------



## TheOldSalt

They come in from the wholesaler that way, and that's how they often remain.


----------



## Ice

khachdatinh said:


> I went to petsmart buying some frozen food. I saw a man brought out a box with about 20 bettas in their individual cups. The thing is the water in those cups is blue in color. What substances did they put in?


They do water changes in the containers the bettas are in that way as well ...


----------



## darkfalz

Meth blue, it's an anti-fungus and medicine.


----------



## ikermalli

Someone told me it might be dye or food coloring but why would they put dye or food coloring in a cup for bettas? Especially if some are red


----------



## Clerk

They are tablet water conditioners. Ive seen them come in with it. However, they add the tablets to fresh water and 100% is changed 3x a week.

Tabs are made by jungle.. tank buddies? I dunno


----------



## Glitch

Clerk is correct. The betta water is changed at least 3 times a week at Petsmart and it is company policy to use the betta buddy tablets which do turn the water blue. The bettas are also shipped in water dechlorinated using the tablets.


----------

